# Favourite Websites



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

There are so many good Christian based websites that searching for them isn't always easy unless we know exactly what we're looking for which is why I've started this thread. My fave Christian websites are

http://www.livingthegospelofgrace.com which I've mentioned a few times on FF. It belongs to my senior leader.
http://www.milesmckee.com loads of interesting articles on this site and I'd reccomend the CD Safe at Last. It is brilliant and brought me comfort after my Nan died.
http://www.ignite.cd Based in Northern Ireland but still relevant to all and it does have forums.
http://www.ucb.co.uk Christian based TV and radio, there's also news from the Christian world on it and there is a site where you can buy Christian resources at http://www.ucb2go.co.uk.
http://www.biblegateway.com many versions of the Bible on this site, I've found it useful when I've been online and not had my Bible within arm's reach or when I needed to look in The Message version of the Bible (Don't have this version - yet).

Would love to see which sites others like or have found helpful.

/links


----------

